# GTA IV and GTA TBoGT conflicting problem.



## JasonBurrows (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the game GTA IV for the PS3 which I got for my birthday last year, same time as I got my PS3 and for Christmas, I have got GTA TBoGT on the Episodes from Liberty City disc, but I have a problem with my PS3 and the two saves
If I add the GTA TBoGT on my PS3, it says do I want to overrite my GTA IV save as apparently, they are under the same filename or something, so I'm at a loss of what to do...
I don't want to delete my GTA IV data as I've got over $1,000,000, but I want to have my GTA TBoGT data too.

Does anyone know why these two are conflicting as I really don't want them too....


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

can you not have multiple save files?

make a copy/backup of your GTA IV file, and overwrite the copy for episodes.

unless you can't make copies, in which case, lolwhut?

just bought this game on pee see, OH BOY DOWNLOAD TIME IS 18 HOURS FOR 32 GIGS
MY BODY IS READY

it might be that when it overwrites it makes the save data a dual-save.. in that it's one save that works for all of them..

again, make a copy and try it out if you can.  if you can't, you can try moving it to a usb flash-stick/drive, and making a copy of the file on your computer just in case.  if that works.  @_@

i dunno.  best of luck, either way.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, I can copy it to my PC and make sure it is safe.
But I just wish that I could add all three to my PS3...


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

well, i meant more copy the save file so that you have two of them on your ps3.

overwrite one of them, and if it goes wrong, you still have your other one on there to load when you want.

Psychonaut hasn't played ps3 gta IV/gta IV


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 27, 2011)

I've just found out that they aren't conflicting with each other, it just loads the last save you played so I've made sure that the last save is the GTA IV save with over $1,000,000


----------



## easpa (Apr 27, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I've just found out that they aren't conflicting with each other, it just loads the last save you played so I've made sure that the last save is the GTA IV save with over $1,000,000


 
Ugh, Jason. You have to be rich in every game you own, don't you?


----------

